# Replacing Atlas Rapido trucks with micro trains trucks



## JEH41 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello,

I have five Atlas cars from the early 80's with Rapido couplers. I would like to replace with Micro Trains couplers. There are no stores in my area, so I will have to order blind. So what Micro Trains coupler do I need? Sorry for so basic a question, but you gotta start somewhere. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Bill S (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't think there is an easy answer. Body mounted or truck mounted make a difference. If the couplers are truck mounted, there are options on the link I provided below, these replaced the entire truck with coupler. I don't find a specific listing for Atlas cars in the conversions listing. You may want to try posting this in the N scale section, it may get more looks in that section.
https://www.micro-trains.com/index.php?_route_=n-scale/trucks-815912933

The next link is a listing that shows drawings of all the couplers that may help.

https://www.micro-trains.com/publicfiles/mtl_couplerdiagrams.pdf


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Replacing trucks is actually easier*



JEH41 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have five Atlas cars from the early 80's with Rapido couplers. I would like to replace with Micro Trains couplers. There are no stores in my area, so I will have to order blind. So what Micro Trains coupler do I need? Sorry for so basic a question, but you gotta start somewhere. Thanks, Jim


JEH41;

First, and most important, never be sorry for asking a question. We like answering questions and helping people. This forum exists for doing that sort of thing, sharing information among modelers. I've been a model railroader for several decades, but I still need to ask questions now and then.

As for your coupler swap question, The N-scale Atlas cars you have most likely have their present Rapido couplers attached to the truck assemblies that hold the wheels, rather than directly to the body of the car. Is that correct? If so, it's much easier to change the entire truck than to change only the coupler. Micro trains sells trucks with their excellent M/T knuckle couplers already attached. These trucks come in several types, based on the time period in which the real cars, that the models represent, were operated on prototype railroads.
Micro-Trains "Archbar" trucks are for civil war era cars. The "Betendorf" trucks would be appropriate for the first half of the twentieth century. The "Roller Bearing" trucks came into use in the 1960s, and are still used today. These three types of truck are all identical inside, and in their operation. The differences are just cosmetic. There are also trucks with the couplers mounted on extended-length arms. You shouldn't need these unless one of your cars has the rapido coupler hanging way out on a long arm. These trucks are intended for cars that have the trucks set back further than normal distance from the end of the car.
So, I recommend you order one pair of Micro-Trains "Bettendorf" trucks with couplers (unless you are modeling the modern era. Then order "roller bearing" trucks instead)

Try fitting one pair of trucks to one of your cars. The trucks come with directions, and adapter pieces to fit various brands of cars. If one set works OK, then order more of the same type for your other cars. 

Here is a good online dealer you can order from.

www.modeltrainstuff.com

good luck & have fun;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

P.S. I wrote these files to help new modelers like you. Give them a look if you wish. I included the last one "N-scale cars for sale" primarily because it has photos of cars equipped with the kind of M/T trucks I've been talking about.

View attachment WHERE DO I START 3.pdf


View attachment 1 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 2 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 3 & 4 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 5 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment 6 How to build a better first layout.pdf


View attachment All AboutTurnouts.pdf


View attachment Model Railroad Terminology 2.2.pdf


View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


View attachment N-scale cars for sale.pdf


----------

